# " "  "   "?
,   ,     :          " ",    -    "". 
   . 
     4     .    , " ", -      .      -   (    :Smilie: )        (  ).    - , ,    .  ,    ? 
   .       .          -        :Wow:

----------

:      " "?  ,     ,      -  ?   -   ?

----------


## Irishkin

1.   200% ,    -    ,      .        "  "..  ...  .  :Wink:

----------


## Irishkin

> :      " "?  ,     ,      -  ?   -   ?


    ,    .  :Wink:  
   2   4 .

----------

?

----------

> ,    .  
>    2   4 .


    ?

----------


## Irishkin

> ?


   ""??         :Wink:

----------

:      . .
   " ".     :Frown: 
  .   , .     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

-     .         -         .  - ,    ,  ,    . 
   . , . , .  .  ,     .  ,  ,    ,      ,     .   !

----------

,   ,  ,  .    "",    !     ,   (    -  ),   ,   .    ,     .    . .  .  .   ,            ().     ,      .     .     -    ?  ,     -   .

----------

> ,   ,  ,  .


    . 
      ,   .
 1.
       (  ).

----------

-   ,   .  ,  ,  ... ...     -   .      !     -   ,  ,    ""   ,    -   - .  .

----------

-    .     "",       ,     ( ).     "-" .

----------


## dao

> ,   ,     :          " ",    -    "". 
>    .


     ,    , ,         .                 .           .   "" -  ,        .
   .,      "",   ,         (    -  )  :Smilie:

----------

-,    ...     ...       ...     ...  ...     ...       - ...    ,  ,     ,   -     ... ,       ...     -...  ,   ...      ...    ,      ...      ,   ....      ...  ...    "",  ,  ,      ...     ...   ... 
      ...   :Wink:

----------


## rezedaa

*dao*,   ,    .         ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## dao

*rezedaa,*    .   2,5  ,     .       "" .

----------

""         ,       ?  .     ""      ?

----------


## 2

> ""         ,       ?  .     ""      ?


    ,     -     :             : " () ,  ,     ..", " ,   ", "  (, ) ,  ", "     "...

     ,   ...

----------

,      
  -   -   
   ,  - 
 -

----------


## dao

* ,*    klerke ,    " " - .

----------


## Irishkin

> ,     -     :             : " () ,  ,     ..", " ,   ", "  (, ) ,  ", "     "...


  .  .




> ,   ...


   ))      .

----------

.   ,       .    .    ,      -    ! 
       : ",           ,    Z-,    ,     ......"      (    ).   ,          ,     .    .    .

----------


## Irishkin

> (    ).


   )))



> ,      -    !


  ,     ,    -    ,   "".    ,          ,   -.   -   .

----------

3- ...  ,      /       -    .  - " ".   -       (        -  ),      ,      . 
          -...
, , ...  ,      ...(

----------


## -

-      (   ) ,    ,  .        (  )      .   ""   "" -      .         -   -         ""   ...      !   ,     10  1999   .  .,42.

----------

1.        (  )-   .
2.    "",   .

----------

,  , - ,   .
  ,  , .,         ,     .  "    (, , , , , . ).     . . ..."
    .      .   "" ,  .   ,   - .           -  ,  ., , , , ,   ,  , ,  -  ,    -    (-, ,   /, ),    -  -      .

----------

"",    , ,  99%    .          ,      .
   .   ,   "",     ,     ,   ......,  . 
 ,     .   ...

----------


## ltymuf

**,  "      ()"

----------

.
            " "   "    "
   " "    .
       .    .       ,     .
             "-".     .              .
        ,    ,     -    .      -....
  ....

----------

,        -  , .  ?   ?   .   ...

----------


## __

,             . ,    ,  ,     , .

----------

> ,             . ,    ,  ,     , .


 .   ,  .
   (   ,  ),    ,      .   .
    .       .  :Smilie: 

 ,  ,          ,      ...

,    ,     .     ,      ,       .  ,    .

  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

().
,    .     .     .

  ?

.    .   .     .   ( ?).     .

    ,    ...      ...  :Big Grin:

----------

.   "" (  ) .    ...  :Frown:      ,     1 .

----------


## Natalibuh

.
    ,     ,    ,     .

----------


## artleg

""-  .      "1",     ,    , ,  "" .  3 .       .,  , ?     -      ,  .

----------


## 1978

> ""         ,       ?  .     ""      ?


   " "      .      ,   .    .            ,  .        ...   ? 

     ,    ,            (,    -)   . 

       ,  .    ,  ,   .                ,   ,    . 

      ,  "       "?!!! ,    ,      .       ()   ( ..  ),                .        ,          . 

      . 170   : 

**             .       ** , . 
** . 
      ,     .        . 


**         ,            .       ,       (  -     ,      -  ..). 
*     ,     .*       ,     .        . 

, ** , ,    .             ,       . 
           ,    , , , ,    ,   ,         ,    ,   , ,    ,    . 


. 

      ()   ,  ..                 .               ,     : 

  (.. 198199.22  ); 
    (.159  ); 
,       (.327  ) 

          . 

1.       , ,   . 
2.    , ,  . 
3.    (, , )   ,   ... 
4.    ,   ,   . 
5.              ջ          셅 --!!!  ,         ջ!!!!!!!  ?   .   . !!!      !!!  .  !     .          ? 
6.  . 
7. ,             ջ?   ? ,         .        ,      . 
8.     .    ,        .     500 ?      ,            . 
9.   .      ,  ,          .  

   ,    

..       .       ,    ,                  .              ,           ,        500-600      .   ,       . 

           !!! 
            .  ͅ.    Ũ? 

    ? 

         , ,   . 

   : 
  ,    
     ,    

                .         ?        ,       .          . 

  : 

1.   ..   ..    : 

)    ,          7080  
)     
)            ,         

2.    . 

3.             . 

  : 

   , ,   

    (, )     ,      .        . 

    !       ,            -  ,         (:        ,         .     ). 

,  ,     500600    ջ       ?     ,            ?     ? 

       , ,  ? 

              ,   .            ?               ?

    . !

----------


## 1978

> .   "" (  ) .    ...      ,     1 .



  ,       ,         .      ,    . 

 .   ? 

    ,   . 50 .    ,       ...    .      .          . 

  ....         ,  ,     ? 

      ""   : 

1.       : 
1.1     2 .     1-2 .    5-8  .   -     ,      .    5-10   .       ..      -   .          . 
   " ,   ", " ?" ", ". 
1.2         .. ,   " -  ,   ".    .       -  - .   .      ,        .    . 
2.           -  -  -  .  ! 
3.                 .      .      ... 
4.      .        .... 
5.         .                  .   : "    "     ..  (    ),                .             . 
6.      .         200      .       .         . 
7.        ,        .      . 

    ,       ""     (,   )            . 

,   " "    ,        (, , ).          .. ,      ...             !!!   ,      ,  ...     ""    !!!

----------


## 1978

> ,   ,  ,  .    "",    !     ,   (    -  ),   ,   .    ,     .    . .  .  .   ,            ().     ,      .     .     -    ?  ,     -   .


 .      ,   .
 - , ...    .   ,   .

----------


## igrra

> .   "" (  ) .


 , ,   (),       ? :Hmm:

----------


## 1978

> , ,   (),       ?



 .  -  ,   -            .         ""   ,       70  - 20-30 .

----------


## igrra

!  , !   :yes:

----------


## 1978

> .   "" (  ) .    ...


,       ?  ? ,  .     !!!

    ""   ?     ?  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   .

----------

,   , ,         ,        ,   ,   -  ,   ,        ,       -,         .   ,   ,     ,   -  . :yes:

----------

- ,          5 ? :Wow:

----------


## AlVit



----------


## Dokar

,   ,      ,     :Hmm:

----------


## 1978

> ,   ,      ,


    ?      ? 199?

----------


## Dokar

,  ,  . .  :Hmm:  159  171 ,   ,      ""

----------


## AlVit

> ,   ,      ,


Dokar,   -    ?     + ?   "",    ,    (   , ,  ,      ) -        .

 , ... :1:

----------


## 1978

> ,  ,  . .  159  171 ,   ,      ""


.     ?        ?

----------


## Dokar

""  ,   ,  . .   .  "" ,      ,    " "   .

----------


## Dokar

> Dokar,   -    ?     + ?   "",    ,    (   , ,  ,      ) -        .
> 
>  , ...


  "" :Frown:  
 ,       ,  ,      ,        .

----------


## Julet

3          ,   ............................. :OnFire:   :OnFire:   :OnFire:

----------


## sofiya

-     (   ),        : ,    "" ,           - ,  -  .          ?     ...   :yes:

----------


## 1978

> -     (   ),        : ,    "" ,           - ,  -  .          ?     ...


        .            ???  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## sofiya

...  :Cool:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Metallica

-,      ,        "", ,    .    .

----------


## 0

,     ,               !

----------

.
 -    ,   " "?
  .    ,     .
  .    ... :Smilie: 

          ,     ,  .

----------

,        ( , ,  ,   ,     ..)     ,      - ?
     , ,    ,       .         (           ,   ,         -    ,    )    .   ,     -  .
      .

----------

.

----------


## dao

> ,        ( , ,  ,   ,     ..)     ,      - ?


   . !        "   ",    ,    "".

----------

, ,             ,          .
    ....

----------


## Dokar

...    ,  "" :Hmm:  ,    "" - !!!!!!!!    -    ,    :No-no:   , !   ,  ,   ""   ,   :Grenade:

----------


## dao

> , ,             ,          .


    ..........
           40 -

----------


## olgachen

,    ,        ,    ,   .     ! 
     ,       .     ,           -  .               ...

----------


## Julet

.       100%      98%!!!!!
     ,     ?     !                   .

----------

*Julet*,        -  ,  ,  .            ,   ,    ( !)       .      -       .       ,         .    ,    - ,    -      .   98% - .

----------


## Alexdrug

...         -    -   ,    ..       -   .              -   .            ,          -    . 
    ,             -    -  ...     ,              ,    .

----------

> ..........
>            40 -


 :Hmm:   ,   40  ?   - 40 .   40   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Voland70

.    .
 ,    " "   "   "
   -  (, ,   ..)    ,        .       .    ,      ,     .    ,    ,         (    )  ,         .         ,    ,     ,       .       ,     .
           ,         .    ,     ,           ,      ,  ,        ,        "   ",    . 
     ,     ,    .              ,        ,     .      ,  ,    ,  ,     ,     -,    ..   -        .         - "   ".         .   ,   .     __     ,        ,     .

----------

,     ,    "",      .
,       ,    .
,    ,      .
   .

----------


## dao

> ,   40  ?   - 40 .   40   .


   40   , ..   (  25 ,   ).  -    ,  -   ,  -   .

----------

> 40   , ..   (  25 ,   ).  -    ,  -   ,  -   .


,   ,    .

----------

[QUOTE=],        ( , ,  ,   ,     ..)     ,      - ?
  .   1 ,    ,   .  ,   .   .   ,  ,       ,     .  ,  ,     .

----------


## danaiy

" "      .           .        .             . ,     .     .,          .       ,        .       ,   ,         .   ,            ,       .       ,

----------


## Lemori

"-".    , -  ,   .
    ,     ,    .         ,      ,    .   -   -.        , ,      .  ,,     -      . ;-)    .  ""   .      ,       ,      ,  ,     . , -    ,    ,          .
      ,        .     .              (  ""  ,   ),      . 
 -     ,      ,   " "    . 
      ,        ,       .

----------

,                .          ,     .

----------


## 1978

> -     ,      ,   " "    . 
>       ,        ,       .


 .     ,       .      .    "",    .

----------

*Lemori*,  !  !  !

----------


## UPITER

,    ?         .       .      .         .    ,     .        .    ?   ?  .

----------


## 1978

> .    .
>  ,    " "   "   "
>    -  (, ,   ..)    ,        .       .


.              .      .




> ,      ,     .    ,    ,         (    )  ,         .         ,    ,     ,       .       ,     .


     . ,           ?    ...   ...    ,    ,   "" ...         ?     ? ....      ...      ,       .   *  " "...*    ,    .





> ,         .    ,     ,           ,      ,  ,        ,        "   ",    . 
>      ,     ,    .              ,        ,     .      ,  ,    ,  ,     ,     -,    ..   -        .         - "   ".         .   ,   .     __     ,        ,     .


 .  .     .




> ,       ,    .
> ,    ,      .


,         .




> ,    ?         .       .      .         .    ,     .        .    ?   ?  .


.
  , ,   ...
     .
   "",   "".  ""     "".    " "  ....    .  ,    ,  ....   .




> ,                 .          ,     .


        ?    .!!!

----------


## Linsy

63,     -      . 
  ""      (    61) -    .   ""   .

----------


## 1978

> 63,     -      . 
>   ""      (    61) -    .   ""   .


..          ? ...             .

----------


## scorpion+

> ..          ? ...             .


         ( ..  ). ,          (     ,     ,         -  ,        ,       .)

----------


## 1978

> ( ..  ). ,          (     ,     ,         -  ,        ,       .)


,             ,     ,    ?....            ?
 .       ,         .

----------


## agur

,           .   -   -   ""  . 
 :
-     "" -  . ,    . .
- ,   ?-            .  ""     . ,   " -",    ,   .  .

 :Frown:

----------


## UPITER

[COLOR="Blue"],             ,     ,    ?....            ?[/COLOR] , -     ......   ,       ,                .       .    ,    .           ,                    .   .     ,    (     )    .   .       .   -         .        !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ,   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????

----------


## 1978

> [COLOR="Blue"],             ,     ,    ?....            ?[/COLOR] , -     ......   ,       ,                .       .    ,    .           ,                    .   .     ,    (     )    .   .       .   -         .        !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ,   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????


 . "     ",   .... "     ".    ?    ,      .    ....       ... --...    .               .    , ,     . ,   -   ,  .     !!!

,    ....  ...    .   ...




> ,           .   -   -   ""  . 
>  :
> -     "" -  . ,    . .
> - ,   ?-            .  ""     . ,   " -",    ,   .  .


       : ,  " "     ,    ,   .
        .. .

----------

> ,    , ,         .                 .           .   "" -  ,        .
>    .,      "",   ,         (    -  )



   .

----------


## 1978

> .


, ....   ,        ,     .        ,     .

  " "          .   ....   .     !!!

----------

4    ..      .         ...
      (  -) )
     ..      ,       ,           (  ).           (  ,     , ..  ),    ,   , ..   .      ,          "".
      ,    " ", ..      ,          . 
   ,       .

----------

P.S.             -)

----------


## .

.
      ,       ....
         ,   ,    ?

      ,  ,  ,    .
    ,  ,   .. 
90-  ...

?

----------


## agur

> ,  ,  ,    .
>     ,  ,   ..


 ?          ""  ? :Wow:  
    ""    -     ""! :Big Grin:     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## dao

> 90-  ...


   2-  :Drug:

----------


## 1978

> 4    ..      .         ...
>       (  -) )
>      ..      ,       ,           (  ).           (  ,     , ..  ),    ,   , ..   .      ,          "".
>       ,    " ", ..      ,          . 
>    ,       .


,      ?     !     :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=111397
     .




> P.S.             -)


   ?




> ?


.    . ,     .




> ?


,       - !!!      ,   ...     ,  !!!

----------


## agur

> ...     ,  !!!


 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## MaZik

2 agur, , " "? "        !!!"    ,  80%    ??

2 ,        ...     ,          /...      ,   ,   ,  ,     ..     .

----------


## MaZik

> ?


    -)
..   ...  ... :yes:

----------


## 1978

> -)
> ..   ...  ...


       -  .  !!!     ...




> ?


, ...    ...     ""     ....

----------


## Zverek

"  ,   (,  )    ".  ,   .
  .
      " "     (    ,     ,        ). 

      ,   ,  ,   ,  ,     ,           ,     .

 2    ,        ,  ,  ,         -  , ,     -    .
     ,    .

----------


## Olga82

,     -  . ,        , ..     .     ,      "".        :Stick Out Tongue: ,      .  :yes:

----------


## 123

"          , ,    ",     " " (.11 (.25,27,30))   " ",       "",  .     ,    .     ,   .

----------


## 123

:http://www.pravozashita.ru/services/...proverka.shtml,     "  ".

----------


## 123

,  ,       ,    .

----------

> .
>       ,       ....
>          ,   ,    ?
> 
>       ,  ,  ,    .
>     ,  ,   .. 
> 90-  ...
> 
> ?


 ?!!      -   ,     ?!       ,     

   -

----------


## Niyaz

.
,        ,  .       , , -  "", "".         ,   ,   ,      ,    ,   , -       ,      :Smilie: 

 ,                /      ,    . ,      , ,  .     -      .   -    -   ,   -          . 

                  ,     .

----------

> :      . .
>    " ".    
>   .   , .


   "", ""  ""?     ?  :Wink: ) , !

----------


## MaZik

> ,     .


      ,      ,      ,    .     ,     .

----------

> ,     .


     " "  ?

----------


## vica1000

,,   -       ?       , .
    ,  15        4-5    ,     ,     ,    -    ,   ,    -         -        .           ,     -       - .

----------


## vica1000

,  , ,  "  "

----------


## OXA

,         .   ,       .   ?

----------

> ,         .   ,       .   ?


,   ,        .

----------


## Linsy

> ,         .   ,       .   ?


    ,      ?  .        -       ?

----------

> ,         .   ,       .   ?


       ,            

    ,        ,

----------

[QUOTE=danaiy;50927597]" "      .           .        .             . ,     . 

, .  ,  .               :Smilie:              ,    ,   , ...       )) 


    .,          .       ,        .       ,   ,         . 

    ))    ,       . 


  ,            ,       .       ,     [/Q

----------

> 4    ..      .         ...
>       (  -) )
>      ..      ,       ,           (  ).           (  ,     , ..  ),    ,   , ..   .      ,          "".
>       ,    " ", ..      ,          . 
>    ,       .



  .    " ".  291    -******! (,  ).         ,         (   ),          :Smilie:

----------

> [                          ,    ,   , ...       )) 
> 
> [/Q


  .          .

----------

> ))    ,       .


     -    .

----------

> ,     [/Q


        .          -   .

----------


## -

> .    " ".


 ,  ,  ... , ,      ?    ? 





> 291    -******! (,  ).


 ?     ?        ?    291  ?




> ,         (   )


    ,   ...       ,    ,   ,   ,   ,        ,       ?




> )


     ...      ,   .

  ,          .    ""       ,         .     "  ".  ?          .      ,    .

----------


## UPITER

(   ),    .     ,  ,    2 ,         .  ?        ?     .       ?
?

----------

> (   ),    .     ,  ,    2 ,         .  ?        ?     .       ?
> ?


       2 -
     ,   ,        -

----------


## [

?     ?        ?    291  ?


    ,   ...       ,    ,   ,   ,   ,        ,       ?


     ...      ,   .

  ,          .    ""       ,         .     "  ".  ?          .      ,    .[/QUOTE]

 , 

    " "  "   "?    ,      " "                 ?   ,           .

----------


## UPITER

1991    .  .       .          .    .        ,    .       2.5 .  2005    .     ,   ,    .   .          .       .    ""      .  :Wow:

----------


## 2

> " "  "   "?    ,      " "                 ?   ,           .


 ,    / ?

  ,  ""              ,   -     ?

----------


## Voland70

,        ,   ,        ...
     "    ..."

QUOTE=2;51271428]
  ,  ""              ,   -     ?[/QUOTE]
  ...     ...

----------


## 2

> ...


 :Smilie:

----------


## UPITER

,   ,         , -            .      ,        .     .      ,     .
    . ,   .         .    .      ,     ,     .

----------

> . ,   .


    ,   ,    ?     ,   !        .

----------


## Voland70

> ,   ,    ?     ,   !        .


 ,        ,   __,   Ѩ,  ,   ....

----------


## [

> ,    / ?
> 
>   ,  ""              ,   -     ?


          ,      ?       -   ,     " ".  ,        ,               (        )    -       ,       ,          ,            .       "  ,           ."         " "            (   ,    ..  ..).  "  ,   "  .   ?   ,    ,   .  .   90%         ,     ,      ,    ,  ,     "! !  .."                    ,   ,  ,     ?
,  -    ,  .         ,   .     ,           .      ,        ,      ( -      ..).       ,       .

----------


## UPITER

.                ,        ,      ( -      ..).       ,       .    - -     . .   ..... :Wow:

----------

"",    ? .   ,   ,             .          "      "       .     .      .       .  
           ,       ,      .

----------


## 2

> ,      ?


  .      .

   " " : 
      :
- ?
-  ?
- ,  ,  ...
-... ,    ..




> (        )    -       ,


 




> ,          ,


  -     .         ,    -   - 100%     / ,  %      .                   -      .   -         . 




> 90%


     ?





> ,   ,  ,     ?


 . . ,       90% ( )  .     (. ),   .  ?     ?     ...




> ,  -    ,  .         ,   .


   .    .   90-      ,         " ".   - ,  -  ,  -  .          ...        -       .      . 

   ,          ,      ,   -   - casus letali.




> ,           .      ,        ,      ( -      ..).       ,


  -  .       -",         ".     -    -     ,      -

----------


## innari

-       ,  , ,   -   -.         50%-   .   .      10 . 
    ( )  "" -    .     .  :yes:

----------

> "",    ? .   ,   ,             .          "      "       .     .      .       .  
>            ,       ,      .


    ,        
  ?
       -  , ,   (     ,    ),    -     .

  -    
     -

----------

-

----------


## [

"...  -    
     -   "
  -  .  ,       "",  ""      (             ). 

"...      -       ,  , ,   -   -.         50%-   .   .      10 . 
    ( )  "" -    .     ." 
 .      .     ,           ?  

"...  -     .         ,    -   - 100%     / ,  %      .                   -      .   -         ." 
    ?              (     ),     .        ,         (   ) -       .        .       ,         ""     .         - ,    ,          (  ).         ,    .         .     "...       "        ,         ,             .

----------


## [

...

"... . . ,       90% ( )  .     (. ),   .  ?     ?     ..."
90  -    (        ,            )   ,    .       ,         .    -  90  " "      -  ,   (   ).       -",   !"    20   ,   "! ! !"         (         )            ?   ,     ,   ,      ", ,   "      .               ?                ?         ,    " ,  "? ,        "  ,      !"    ,      " ,        "      .

----------


## UPITER

.      ,       ,  ,           .         .   ,          .      .   ,    .                     .                ,            .                      ,     ,      ܨ       .           , ,    .        .  :Wow:   :yes:      ?????????????       ???????

----------

2 

   ,    
   ,      





               ,

----------


## innari

> "...      -       ,  , ,   -   -.         50%-   .   .      10 . 
>     ( )  "" -    .     ." 
>  .      .     ,           ?


          ?  :Grenade:  
    ?      .   (,   ..)     .
 , ,     " "    ,  ,     "" . 
         ,     /.  :yes:

----------

> ?  
>     ?      .   (,   ..)     .
>  , ,     " "    ,  ,     "" . 
>          ,     /.


 
  ,         ,           (     ..)
       -  ,   - ,

----------


## 2

*[*,        .   (   )   -    .            ** .    ,   :
1.          
2.       
3.         
4+.  ..,  ..

    "    ,    "     ,      "   ".

       .           ,       ? ,       (   ..)   .

 :Big Grin:

----------


## innari

.     ,    .   - .   :Frown:    : " ,      10000.?  , ,   /    ."
, .      :yes:         ,   ,  ,      ... 
  -   !
         ).  ,      -.      ,  , ,   (     ,     -    )  !!! :Ass:

----------


## innari

,  7        5 .   .      ?

----------

",  7        5 .   .      ?"
   ...   .

----------


## innari

,    - " ". ,        -   .       .   ...  :yes:  :Abuse:

----------

,   :
1.          

2.       


3.         
 ,  
4+.  ..,  ..

    "    ,    "     ,      "   ".
"    ,    "   ,   "   "   

       .           ,       ? ,       (   ..)   .

 :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]

----------


## 2

> 


   ...




> 


  ,     ? ?  ...

----------

,       , 14.5  ,      3-4,    30000.

     ,  ,         - .

  -     ,      254 ,      125

----------

,        .

----------


## Prutkoff

> ,        .


     "__"

----------

> ,   ,      ,


 !    ,     !     ,   (  )        !!!! :Smilie:    !

----------

> 3          ,   .............................




!!!  !! :Wink:     ! :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ,               !


   !        !     ,     ,     !   !      !  :Glasses:

----------

> , ,             ,          .
>     ....



   ,   !!! :Frown:       ? ,       ,  ,   ,          ?           5 000 - 10 000   ?  
   ! 
     ,    ! , , ...            !!!     !

,     !!! :Wink:

----------

> .          -   .


 !  :yes:

----------

> ,    - " ". ,        -   .       .   ...


   ?    ???? :Wink:

----------


## [

> "__"


 ,        ,    ,  !

----------


## Prutkoff

*[*,     ...
  ,     , .   ,   ,    .

----------


## cep

-    ?    -  .




> "-".    , -  ,   .
>     ,     ,    .         ,      ,    .   -   -.        , ,      .

----------


## Metallica

> -    ?    -  .


,     ,    .

----------


## 2

> ,     ,    .


"     "  :Wow:

----------


## So-V-a

> :      " "?  ,     ,      -  ?   -   ?


       ,      .   ,  ,   .   (   )  . :Embarrassment:

----------

> "     "



 :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Veter

,     .     ,           3 .   " "  .          ,        ,         ...
            2005-2007                  (             )        .  20 .         5 .

----------

> ,     .     ,           3 .   " "  .          ,        ,         ...
>             2005-2007                  (             )        .  20 .         5 .


 !!!!      ,   . :Wow:

----------


## Metallica

,    .   ,   .

----------


## Veter

> ,    .   ,   .


  :Wow:

----------

> 


,  !     -  ,       .  ,    . :Lupa:

----------

> ,     .     ,           3 .   " "  .          ,        ,         ...
>             2005-2007                  (             )        .  20 .         5 .


     .         .   ,     ...

----------

> .         .   ,     ...


-,         ?
               ,           (50    ).
        ,            10        .             (  ).                             .         .  
     ,           (  2).      ,   !
          ,   ()     .               5   .      :
     ,           .
         (++ ).       .   ,         .

!

----------

> -,         ?
>                ,           (50    ).
>         ,            10        .             (  ).                             .         .  
>      ,           (  2).      ,   !
>           ,   ()     .               5   .      :
>      ,           .
>          (++ ).       .   ,         .
> 
> !


   .   .    -  .        .   ?        ?

----------

,   .  ,         (   ..      )     .     93             . 
                (  )      ?
      .
 7  88   ,                 ,          ()    .      : 1)       ,      172        
2)       ,     ,        ,        .

----------

-   .     3           Z .     -  .

----------

.         
1.    500 . 
2.       .
  10     ,  ""

----------

> .         
> 1.    500 . 
> 2.       .
>   10     ,  ""


   -      .      .....

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,         .   ,       .   ?


 ,   ,     (. )    ,           .

----------

[QUOTE=;50653461],   ,     :          " ",    -    "". 

  ,       .    , ,  : ,   ,   5-10    ,    -  93%. 
 , .

----------

,      " "... ...    .
 --.

----------


## UPITER

. .   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## So-V-a

> ,      " "... ...    .
>  --.


, .      .   -    .       ,

----------


## Novice75

> -  ,       .  ,    .


    .     ""-   .        "  "    .  .

      ,     ,                 . :EEK!:     ,      ?-    .

----------


## 73

-  .   .,         ,  " ". - ,     ,   7 .     :  !!

----------


## Arslanz

!

, ,        ?

 :  ,  6%. :    ,     .   /  .     "", , ,   .      - ?      ,      -   .  ?

----------


## cep

,      ,      ;-)     .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .


 - ....

----------


## vika_m

,      .  ,     ,   .    ,   -  ,   ,       ,         ,   .  ::nyear::

----------


## vika_m

,     ,     , ..     -,              :Frown:

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> , ..     -,


  ....      ?    .   .

----------


## UPITER

,   ,  .   !
   . 
  ,           ..        .      .        .      .        .  :Big Grin:

----------


## vika_m

,    . , .               -  !!.          ,       ,   ,   -   !    ... , .  , , !  . :Big Grin:

----------

?      ,     ..????
   -    2,   ,       ,     ,

----------

> -  .   .,         ,  " ". - ,     ,   7 .     :  !!


      ?   ,         7 , -   .....     ...     .
      ....

----------


## vika_m

, -      ,      . .   -  !

----------


## ipavel

"",     ,
     ,-   .      ...
     ,  ,   ,    ,
   .

----------

> , -      ,      . .   -  !


       ,      ,      .     .          ,   (  )      .       .

----------

> ,     ,     , ..     -,


  ?  - ,  ? 
     ,    ,   ,

----------

> ,    . , .               -  !!.          ,       ,   ,   -   !    ... , .  , , !  .


 ,        ? 
  ,    .
  ,   :   -  ,   -

----------

> ,      ,      .     .          ,   (  )      .       .


  .
    .
      ,         .
  : ,  -,   ,      ,       , , ,   .     ,  ""   .    ,    , ..  ""  ,      .

----------

.   ,      
    .
   -    ,    
   - , , .
 . 
      -,  -      .
          ,  
     ,  -  

  -    ,

----------


## alb-nalog

,            ,      . ,    ! ,        :Wow:

----------


## buy_generic_drugs

" ",     ,     :  ,     ,     ,   ,    ,   ?

----------

-    
    " "?

       -     ""  " ",

----------

> **,  ** **,   ?


 .  . .   .

----------

:yes:

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .  . .   .


 :8:

----------

> ?   ,     ,   ,      ", ,   "      .               ?                ?         ,    " ,  "? ,        "  ,      !"    ,      " ,        "      .


   -        ...
      ...
     (    ) - ,       2 ...  ...       " "   ?     
"  ,      !"   ,    ?     ,  ...     ?  ?  -      ,    ?
    (  ) - ,     .
        :        ?       ,  ,       ?
        ?        ?    ?   (    ),     .        ,    ,       . ..      ...        ,    ?  ... 
     , , ...
         .      ,     ? !

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .      ,     ? !


.........

----------

> ?


  ! :Smilie: 



> ,    ?  ...


 !       ?!"**" !



> .


  ! :Wink:     "" ?  ""   ?



> ,     ? !


  !   "",   ! ""!
"...      ,      ..."!

----------


## Anden

.   ,     -  ,    .     .

----------


## Less007

,      ,      ,     -    ,       ,    ,       .....       ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Anden

> ,      ,      ,     -    ,       ,    ,       .....       ,


,     .       .   ... ...  :Smilie: ))

----------


## maxru9

.      ,       !

----------

(  )
    ,          
    ,   , +  




...

----------

> ...


     ?

----------

" "

----------


## TlOlesya

:    - ,     
        ,  ,  ..   :Smilie: )   /   ?!
        ,  ,       ,    ,      , ,       .
,   ... ,    "" ,         ,        :Grenade: 
 ,    ,     -   :Frown:

----------


## FM

> ,


  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## TlOlesya

> ?


- :Smilie: )   ,   ,  ,     ,   ,   ,    ,    ,   ,      :Frown:  
,       , , ,     ..      5  :Frown:  !!!

----------

> -)   ,   ,  ,     ,   ,   ,    ,    ,   ,      
> ,       , , ,     ..      5  !!!


!!
,        ?
 ?
    ,         , ?
   ,     .
    ,       .
= .

----------


## TlOlesya

,   ,     , - .
 ,        ( )  ,  , , ,    .
     ,   () ,      ,  , -    ...   ,    ,       - 19 .  ,    ,        ,     , ,   ,     ..
(      : ,     , ,  ")
  ,     , 
   ,   

  :      ,    
 !           !!! :Big Grin:

----------

.
       144-  12.08.95 .

       .

  !        ?
   ?
  .

 ,  
     .    .

   ,         .
   ,    ,     .      .       .
  .

  .

----------


## morok

> .
>      ...


 **   ? :Rotate: 




> ?
>   .


   ,  ...



> .    .


    .    . :Wink: 

       .          ,          .          ,     .      ,       .

----------

. 
    .

          , .. ,    




   ,   .  ..

----------


## TlOlesya

,

----------


## stroyurist

,

----------

4      ,  -  .   .   "-"       .  -  .  ""-    ,-  .   ,                 .   .

----------


## svoimir

,    .

----------


## svoimir

1

----------


## .

...      ...  ,         ,   , , ..     ...      ... ,   , ..     ...  ,    ....          "  ,   ,  ,   ,    ... ,   ,     ,          ..  ".."    1 ..    ...   ...     ....       ...  ?       ...  ,    ...    ..   ..    , ...   ,  ....

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

.       .       .   ,     .      .

----------


## .

,    ... ...  ,   ,

----------


## Veter

,                 ,    .    ,      ,       ,         ,           .

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> ,    ... ...  ,   ,


     ,      ...     -     .  :Smilie:

----------


## buharik

)     -      .      :  ,  .
       ,     ,          ,  ,         :Smilie: 
     ,     ,    ,        )))

----------


## lenpost

!
     " " ,      :

"   .        ,           .        ,   .      ,      .
  ,         .     , , - ,   .    ,      ,        ".

   ?          ?

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> !
> 
>    ?          ?


                  ,               .     100%.

----------

,     ,      -      , ?

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> ,     ,      -      , ?


    .  :Smilie:

----------


## SilverMan_oleg

6-7      /?

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> 6-7      /?


    .

----------


## 2009

,     .,         .     .         , .  (      -,        ..)   ,          ( ,     , .     .).  ,           !      .
    . ,       ,         .          . ,       (   ,  ),          .  ,   ,            .

----------

